# My ferrets and eu polecat



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

This lovely albino hob is Vinnie from the high Peak District, he's got a great temperament and is very friendly. He's from healthy working and show lines with lots of colours and patterns too, he's produced some lovely kits.
He has been shown and has proven to be better at racing than anything else in shows, he's also been worked too, he's got a good prey drive but sometimes goes to fast and misses rabbits so he has to go into warrens a few times to clear them out properly.

















Jimmy is my other hob, he's also albino, from Aviemore in Scotland, he's from working lines and he's a broad hob unlike Vinnie so he makes Vinnie look like a large jill. Jimmy is an amazing hunter, one of the best working ferrets that I've seen with a strong prey drive. He has also been shown but only twice so he's just getting used to it. For a ferret that wasn't handle until he was 7 months old, he's very friendly and no longer bites and likes lots attention. He's not sired any litters yet but I look forward to the kits he produces, you may have seen both Vinnie and Jimmy advertised for stud.

















This albino jill is Nancy and she's got selective hearing; when I first got her, I thought she was deaf but turns out that she's just ignorant and hears what she want to hear  Nancy had a litter of 2 last year with Vinnie and she was a brilliant and caring mother who allowed me to handle the kits from an early age so I could check on them without getting nibbles like most ferret mums do :Shamefullyembarrased She has a lovely, calm nature so she a good ferret to help educate the public so they don't believe the stereotypes of ferrets biting. Nancy is also a working ferret with a strong prey drive that has been shown 

















These two good natured ferrets are Willow and Whisper (sisters) and they have great temperaments and prey drives and love to dook, they can make a great impression of a chicken :Smuggrin Whisper had 3 babies last year, also to Vinnie and Willow was a great auntie too, both worked together to raise the kits together :Shamefullyembarrased
Both have been shown, both are good at racing but Willow is better in show than what Whisper is but I think that's because she's a bit broader than Whisper but both are excellent workers 

Willow









Whisper









And together









This last furry slinky is my European polecat Bandit, she lives up to her name and is very cheeky and has a habit of nipping, luckily she doesn't bite too often like she did as a kit. Bandit is the only one that hasn't been out worked yet as I'm waiting until she's stopped nipping all together so I have less chance of getting nipped or bitten hunting with her. She has been shown though, she's last years grand champion and qualified for this years championship again on Sunday by winning the members class so in November, she'll be competing to be the members' champion :Cat When Bandit is playing, she'll dook as she bounces along which is very cute o watch and she loves to chase and tackle thing so chase the feather and attacking feet are her favourite games.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Here's Whisper having a night time run, she's so much more active at night


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

They are all gorgeous and a credit to you, lovely little faces.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I LOVE them! They are absolutely adorable <3


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Made a video with just Vinnie in d:


----------

